# Doobz First Grow Budshots



## doobz (Feb 27, 2008)

okay just a few pics of some of my plants with just two weeks left on my first grow from start to finish. Enjoy the Pics 

Small indica's are Lemon Stinky (Sensi star x Critical Mass) 
Tall mid Sativas are Dutch Passion Power Plant

Adios
Doobz


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 27, 2008)

doobz said:
			
		

> okay just a few pics of some of my plants with just two weeks left on my first grow from start to finish. Enjoy the Pics
> 
> Small indica's are Lemon Stinky (Sensi star x Critical Mass)
> Tall mid Sativas are Dutch Passion Power Plant
> ...





:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Dang, its your 1st?  Droollllllllll.

I gotta say the Fragile tape made me laff.  She looks pretty damn harty to me.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 27, 2008)

I got some of my stash left, but looking at them girls there im moving in with you


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2008)

nice job


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice girls you have there. For a first grow i would say you win the prize. Not sure what the prize is though. Great job.


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

That some nice buds man. Keep up the great work. Cant wait till your next grow. They keep getting better


----------



## lyfr (Mar 21, 2008)

dialed in(obviously)on the first round,gotta love it. i would love it,i can tell just by lookin at it...its one of my secret powers


----------



## Jhonny (Mar 27, 2008)

wow if thats your first  and you grew crystal coated buds

think what you could do on your second...


----------



## holdmyown (Apr 4, 2008)

Jhonny said:
			
		

> wow if thats your first and you grew crystal coated buds
> 
> think what you could do on your second...


 
:yeahthat: for real for real


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

beautiful, nice cam as well


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the Fragile wrapping! But all looks well, you must have done your research... See kids what happiness when you read!


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 4, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I like the Fragile wrapping! But all looks well, you must have done your research... See kids what happiness when you read!




See what happens when you understand what you read


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL, i guess that would help....


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

they look like some nice babys there mate, keep it up!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

can i be your roommate haha damn those look freaking beautiful even tho its your 1st grow

keep it up man


----------

